# Avon/Buxton 11/17-11/23



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Report for Thanksgiving week with the family. Drove down Saturday and pretty much just got set up. Few small fish on 34 & 38. Nothing really but the water looked OK. Sunday fishing with dad (84 years young) went much better. We were able to ride the beaches and I found a few interesting areas to mark and return to. We started fishing in one likely spot and did well on small fish. Actually caught 7 different species in a row before catching another small blue. We fished the hole until the bite died, went and had a late lunch, then returned to land a few more eaters. Our eating fish consisted of nice whiting (up to 1.25#,) toadies, and a couple blues which we only eat fresh. Caught short specks, flounder, black drum, and a single skate.

Monday morning we were headed back to 32 with my brother and brother in law (who arrived that night) when the phone rang. Pays to have great friends. "Chris, the big drum are at the point like they haven't been in years..." The Expedition did a U turn on its own accord--Buxton bound. Got to the point a little after 9am and to say the bite was on was an understatement. Saw three hooked up and three beached while trying to park. I had no drum rod rigged up--my mistake. I kept telling myself, slow down, tie good knots, or it won't matter. Got the rod rigged, waders on, coat on, spare bait, and took the phone just in case. Saw my friend who told me to wade out and throw left. I missed right. Let it soak about 3 minutes and just wound it on in. Seeing the big fish on the beach and people hooked up to my left I knew I had to be over there. Cast out again just left of center into a nice wash. Walked back to friend at the end of the congo line. Looked to my right to see if I was over the guy to my left. He says yes as I say yes and I know why--Bull on! First nice drum on my 12' AFAW Universal and it was perfect. Felt the runs, could lean on the fish. Great rod. And let me compliment the people out there fishing. Everyone was nice, polite, and helpful. Over, under, around, behind, whatever you needed they were helpful in getting you past them. I was by myself but I caught a nice wave and the rod eased the fish onto the point. A nice 46" drum. Was trying to unhook and a woman offered to take a quick picture and a guy held the rod out of the sand for me. Found out later the women had pictures of the blitz and I was in several unknowingly. Quick release and the big red flew outta my hands. I couldn't get another run (I'm not a great caster and it got really crowded, but I had fun watching others and my friend land her 41" drum. I know I saw at least 35 caught. The drum pros are really good at their craft I will say that. Thanks to all that helped the big guy in all camo!

After lunch we went to the house for lunch and back to 32 to our spot. It was slow but after 30 minutes business really picked up. Really nice whiting and toadies. Went home about dark to clean the fish from 2 days, and they fried up nice and tasty. Difficult to beat a day like Monday.

Tuesday and Wednesday were more of the same. The big drum did run early Tuesday, but we missed it. My crowd likes to sleep in too much, and I'm the only one that will really get in the crowd on the point. So we pretty much ended up fishing our 32 hole again until it died then moved up to 27 and found another. There are nice whiting biting on the north beaches. Mixed in with small and some large toadies. Little blues and trout are plentiful also, and I did have one 18" blue hit out of no where that spit up a whole 8" squid. We caught most of the fish on 2 hook rigs (I tie the River rig but it didn't seem to matter much) and on cut mullet. More than on shrimp or bunker. We did have one day the Fishbites sand flea was on fire.

Thursday and Friday were heavy blow days. Thursday we didn't fish but instead did the Thanksgiving Family stuff at the house. Air fried the turkey and it was great. It was 18+ winds anyway. And Friday we fished a little down at 55 to get out of the wind. But I didn't fish long, came back to clean fish and fry starting at 3pm for those who were going home Friday night. Another tasty meal or whiting, toadies and a couple blues.

Overall it was a great thanksgiving week. We had a lot to be thankful for as the guy trip I missed 2 weeks earlier didn't have near the catches that we did. I love my OBX vacations, just wish I could do more. Hope to add a few pictures to this thread later.
Congrats to all the lucky ones who hit the big drum bites! My single sure was fun and my biggest so far at 46".


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like a great time. Thanks for the report.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Enjoyed your report. Glad you had a good trip! - glenn-


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

View attachment 58999

View attachment 59003

View attachment 59001


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Attachments invalid.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats on the big drum. Sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

yep....monday was pretty fun...easily 120 fish came in through the day.
epic shutter photography is where you will find the pics jenni took of you


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great report!!


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like a great time! Congrats on the big one!


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

sanjuanworm said:


> yep....monday was pretty fun...easily 120 fish came in through the day.
> epic shutter photography is where you will find the pics jenni took of you


Looked up the pictures she took on Tuesday. Saw a friend of mine in several. Beautiful work.

But my pics on Monday came via a smart phone from Ms. Luann Miller. I'm not a drum pro and don't get that many, so I was really fortunate to find some pictures of the one I caught.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats! I saw those pics on FB. Awesome day!


----------

